# Melissa's saga



## nikola090 (Jan 11, 2009)

Who like this saga in 30 parts about Melissa and her friends??? I find it very interesting and my idea is that a spin-off about Jodie can have success.

What do u think???


----------



## Observer (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it has potential. As with any "based on" or sequel story it is courtesy to work with the author on such ideas if possible. 

I suggest that you map out a specific suggested plotline and send it in a PM to the series author, billyjoe, and ask for permission to develop it, either yourself or in concert with him.

A word of caution: billiejoe is an australian who sometimes doesn't check in here for 2-3 months at a time, so you might have to be patient.


----------



## Cloggy (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone got a copy of the melissa saga? could you please submit it to the boards? there are 30 chapters! I ony have 1 - 9 and chapter 16


----------

